# Dead Penguins



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica. Where do they all go?

Wonder no more! It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird and lives an extremely ordered and complex life. Penguins are extremely committed to their family and will mate for life, as well as maintain a form of compassionate contact with their offspring throughout the remainder of their life.

If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and their social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using only their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into, and buried.
After packing the ice back in the hole, the male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:


"Freeze a jolly good fellow."
"Freeze a jolly good fellow."

You really didn't believe that I know anything about penguins, did you?

It's so easy to fool OLD people!

I am sorry, an urge came over me that made me do it!!!

Oh, quit whining; I fell for it, too...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will think of this every time the proper version is sung now and wet myself larfin.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

To be fair though, you dont see dead Penquins on the ice. So what do they do with em?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> To be fair though, you dont see dead Penquins on the ice. So what do they do with em?


birds, foxes and bears eat em.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> birds, foxes and bears eat em.


No bears and foxes in the Arctic. maybe they push them out to sea in little Penquin viking long boats and set em on fire.

I really need to do something with my life.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> No bears and foxes in the Arctic. maybe they push them out to sea in little Penquin viking long boats and set em on fire.
> 
> I really need to do something with my life.


Charley is talking about Antarctica so I´d say the ants eat em.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Watch "What we did on our Holiday" with Billy Connely. BBC2 tonight at 10.50pm.


Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Billy Connolly made one with the same name Ray.

I've often strolled round the Antarctic wondering where all the dead Penguins were as it happens.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In haste Alan. What with two Skypes and phone calls all at the same time I have to be quick.


Ray.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

What is the difference between white and black penguins.?


When you see a white penguin it is walking towards you. If you see black one it is walking away from you.

One of my favourites.

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I gave up on Penguins, I couldn't get the silver paper off.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Do they still make them?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, McVities do em.

You can still get wagon wheels, although they seem to have suffered some catastrophic wear over the years, jammy dodgers, I even saw beech nut gum a little while ago, and some other so-called "penny chews" like blackjacks and mo jos.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yup, McVities do em.
> 
> You can still get wagon wheels, although they seem to have suffered some catastrophic wear over the years, jammy dodgers, I even saw beech nut gum a little while ago, and some other so-called "penny chews" like blackjacks and mo jos.


Can one still buy Sherberts in triangle packs with liquorice straws?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not quite the same thing Geoff, but yes.

Refreshers are still there and spangles, also torpedos and flying saucers, coltsfoot rock etc are all in specialist sweet shops.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not to mention Werthers Originals who no one I know has ever heard of.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not to mention Werthers Originals who no one I know has ever heard of.


What! I've got packs in the car and MH. And had a penguin half way round the golf course today.

And talking of penguins, did anyone realise quite how dangerous they are? When was the last time you saw a Polar Bear down there, eh? Never! They ate them all. :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> What! I've got packs in the car and MH. And had a penguin half way round the golf course today.
> 
> And talking of penguins, did anyone realise quite how dangerous they are?* When was the last time you saw a Polar Bear down there, eh? Never! They ate them all. *:grin2:


But the polar bears got their revenge in the Arctic!:laugh: Not a penguin in sight.


----------



## NorikoYark (Jan 8, 2019)

I thought that there must be funny something in this post. However, couldn't find any fun in it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

NorikoYark said:


> I thought that there must be funny something in this post. However, couldn't find any fun in it.


If you are German you wouldn't, it English humour meine Liebe>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

NorikoYark said:


> I thought that there must be funny something in this post. However, couldn't find any fun in it.


Freeze (*f* o *r* h *e´s*) a jolly good fellow 




This might also help you. :grin2:





I hope this helped.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

NorikoYark said:


> I thought that there must be funny something in this post. However, couldn't find any fun in it.


It would also be very polite if you went here 
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/19-introductions/

introduced yourself and told us what interest you have in Motorhome (Wohnmobil) traveling


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

A little known fact about birds and not having any teeth........
the reason is simple........

THEY ARE BORN TO SUCKSEED lol

BOOM BOOM

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

DJMotorhomer said:


> A little known fact about birds and not having any teeth........
> the reason is simple........
> 
> THEY ARE BORN TO SUCKSEED lol
> ...


Don't think Penguins the find much seed where they live Dave :wink2: but then are they birds?

_The answer to that would be yes, as in zoological terms penguins are classified as birds (Aves). Penguins are members of the Spheniscidae family, which is an order of flightless birds that live in the southern hemisphere of Earth.Nov 23, 2017_
Todays learning >


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

But they still SUCCEED in the cold dont they


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NorikoYark said:


> I thought that there must be funny something in this post. However, couldn't find any fun in it.


You have to subscribe and have 50 posts to understand it.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

THEY ARE BORN TO SUCKSEED lol

BOOM BOOM

Dave[/QUOTE]

Two things in life that were born to suckseed were Prince Charles and a budgie with no beak.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

wasosur said:


> I thought that there must be funny something in this post. However, couldn't find any fun in it.


It's a bit funny that you resurrected a three year old thread to tell us it wasn't funny though 🤔


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sherlock detects that he uses exactly the same words as in Post 19 and his flag shows he is in India.
It certainly looks like it Watson ................good job we didn't step in it old boy.
Oh yeah and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Webby is off his medication again...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Presumably penguins are not common in India ?

Maybe it’s because of the novelty of these flightless birds that he thought nothing about them could be instantly discarded, however unlikely.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Perhaps if yours was still animated he would have had a better idea of what they were.

Barry would know more than me but I can't understand the point of these posts(and Sherlock has detected quite a few lately (you know he's not real don't you Kev)

I imagine someone in some call centre type place in India is busy trying to create fake identities across social media. If someone bites and there is a conversation he becomes real. Then in the future rather than sending spam you get suggestions from apparently "real members" who seem to have been posting for ages.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No comment needed.









Frenchman’s bid to remove the shame of having the name Kevin


A filmmaker called Kevin is set to make a documentary to investigate the origins of the negative associations surrounding the name in France




www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Indian elephants won't like penguins, they can't get the silver paper orft.


----------

